# Control of Ammonia During Hatch



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Well looks like I'm back for a few weeks here. Hope all have been well.

Anyhow ... we had a heat wave last week and it caused a massive breeding in my 125Gal. 3 pairs did the dirty (total of 9 old p's). Seeing how I had time ... I pulled out 1 nest of eggs (guess about 2000 give or take) 24 or so hours after they were laid and placed them into a 10 gal fully cycled tank. Water parameters were good with a 82 degree temp. I have 2 sponge filters running and previously had 2 dozen 1 month frys in the tank. A few started to hatch the next night and water was still clear. I'm guessing within 3-4 hours after I checked ... all of hell broke loose with water conditions. Massive ammonia spikes and the water turned milky.

Now that I made a short story long ... I need to fine out how others like Nike and Mantis or other consistent breeders have handled the hatch in terms of controlling the water conditions ( I know water changes but should I start to prior to the hatch?).

Appreciate sound advice









And yes ... the main tank also went through the same water condition melt down due to the amount of hatching eggs left, but the water cleared up ... though I haven't checked for frys (too lazy)


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

syphon the eggs strait into the 10g. Add salt or egg guard, it will help with the white cottony.

Personally, I fill the 10g with parent water, but keep the water level lower, so it's easier to manage.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

mantis said:


> syphon the eggs strait into the 10g. Add salt or egg guard, it will help with the white cottony.
> 
> Personally, I fill the 10g with parent water, but keep the water level lower, so it's easier to manage.


 Mantis ... thanks for the reply again. I tried a 50/50 combo this time and had okay luck with the hatch even with the poor water condition. Really didn't have that bad of a fungus growth until the hatch when the ammonia spiked into high gear.

As for using 100% parent water, are you adding additional water from the parent tank daily to help dilute the ammonia build up in the fry tank? I'm just wondering why the sudden spike. In previous hatches I never had such a bad spike. This hatch really made me work with all the water changes.

I've been using Maroxy cause I can't fine the other stuff that Nike recommends. Could it be that using the recommended dosage caused the ammonia spike? I remember now that I added some to the tank as the fry started to hatch in mass.

Oh well ... try again I suppose.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I've been keeping my spawns from 6 breeding pairs since March. I have 5 
20gal longs running constant, all with 1 or 2 corner sponge filters. I will add a 
cycled filter when I start feeding brine shrimp. Most of my eggs hatch within 
24 hours, then I start a 30-50% daily water change. This is done with conditioned
water from a cycled tank. This method has helped me sell 1000(in groups of 50-
100) 1-2inch fish. Another thing is when the parent tank has dirty water, I have
to add a second sponge filter as a precaution. This helps with ammonia spikes
as the hatch tank water cycles.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

nubsmoke ... thanks for the additional input. What if any chems are you using on the eggs? Also does anyone else have this problem with excess ammonia during the hatch???? I'm starting to think that it might be the chem that I've been using, but I've added none to the parent tank which also spiked.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't use any chemicals . I have a bottle of methylene blue, as a precaution,but 
have not needed it so far. Just remember to have plenty of extra cycled sponge filters, and start changing water as soon as the majority have hatched.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nubsmoke said:


> This method has helped me sell 1000(in groups of 50-
> 100) 1-2inch fish.


CHA-CHING









good info smoke!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not doing this totally for money. I triggered my reds to spawn in early March, and they have'nt stopped yet! Every 2-3 weeks like clockwork I get eggs from my pairs. I hate killing anything, so I try to save as many as possible. Luckily I have 10 lfs's within a 100 mile radius, and they like my prices! Right now I have 1000-1500 fry in 2 separate 20 longs, and a recent spawn of about 500-750 that hatched 4 days ago. I also have a 20 long with 75 3/4inch fish that I will deliver this weekend. The key is plenty of tanks, sponge filters,water changes, and plentyyyyyyyyyyyyyy of time! It also helps to be self employed!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks for the advice guys :laugh:

I guess I need to try some more things (like more filters). As for chems ... gonna toss that out and save it in the event of fungus on matured fish and older fry's. What still puzzles me is why the spike in ammonia this time. I've had luck using this old fashion filter alone a few times and have started running a corner version. Perhaps I need to add one of those petmarts disposable ones with carbon inserts to help out with ammonia or something.

Anyhow ... back to the drawing board









Maybe should head to the parent tank and see if I can pull a few frys out. The nephew was trying to tell me there's a ton in there


----------

